
Show HN: Make faceshields at home to fight Covid-19 - dcdanko
https://www.goodhopedesign.com/
======
allears
Requires specific plastic sheets designed for graphic artists -- can't be made
with household supplies. Good luck finding an art supply store...

~~~
aurizon
It looks like it will work with overhead write-on plastic sheets as well as
the photocopy clear sheets? They come in different thicknesses. Some are
crystal clear - pick those preferentially, but a slight lack of clarity will
not interfere with their protective nature.. Printer and office supply places
should have delivery - if no stores are open

